
Hackerotica: Erotic Stories for Geeks and Hackers - petercooper
http://hackerotica.com/
======
ErrantX
This makes me actually feel a little uncomfortable.... people taking the piss
out of [my] geekery has never ever worried me :) but this is, well, a little
tasteless.

I couldn't figure out if it was serious, ironic or just rude. :(

~~~
petercooper
Oh, I only submitted it because I was laughing my ass off at the idea such a
thing even existed! :) So I'm going with option 4: creepily funny.

~~~
ErrantX
oh, totally :D I wasn't laying into you for it! Just my reaction.

------
jacquesm
so, is that what 'niche publisher' is all about ?

~~~
petercooper
No, I publish blogs in a number of niches. But that's _my_ bio.

